# Another musky fly



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Been working on this for about a month but had to gather up the materials to do it. Hooks were difficult to find but thanks MRO they had some. Just over 9 inches with double hooks.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks really nice. what wt rod do you throw that with?


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

How would you fish it?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

throw it with the sage bass rod and strip it fast, I'd try it in the mad river in december, just make it in brown trout colors:B , so where do you plan on fishing this beasty


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

looks like it would be good for some pike round here too


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I hope you plan on debarbing those gaffs!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Will using it for bass and muskies throwing on it a 12wt.As for fishing it it all depends on how deep te water and wether it should be slow or fast retrieve.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Will using it for bass and muskies throwing on it a 12wt.As for fishing it it all depends on how deep te water and wether it should be slow or fast retrieve.


12wt for muskies! Holy smokes, I have a few under my belt but saw no need to go higher than a 9-10wt.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Use bass hooks you can get at bass pro or gander mntn.I like the 5100 worm hooks,about a 3x long and super sharp,up to 5/0.I've been using "non-flytying hooks for 40+ yrs w/ no problem.
A 12 wt? I'd probably use an 8 wt to be able to throw the larger stuff but for fighting them a 7 would do as they are really quite a lame fighter. A decent salmon or steelhad will kick ass over them. A buddy who fishes them was up fishing lk erie this past week and he was using his 'medium' musky pole,an 8' for 17-25 lb test and he hooked and landed a 28" steelhead and said it fought ten times better'n any musky he ever hooked and he's landed some bigguns,TC1


----------

